# My 74 Year old Mom shooting magpies!



## longbow

My Mom has some pesky Magpies at her birdfeeder. She says they keep the songbirds away. So for Christmas Lisa and I bought her a scoped .177 pelletgun. That's what she asked for. Here's a picture of my 74 year old Mom shooting at a magpie from the kitchen window. She missed...but!... magpies beware! Next time. I absolutely love my Mom! [attachment=0:b5b8ikae]Mom Shooting.JPG[/attachment:b5b8ikae]


----------



## k2muskie

I love it!!! _O\ -8/-


----------



## wyogoob

The best!!


----------



## longbow

Mom grew up on a mink/fox farm in Logan Utah. I can't count the thousands of mink and fox that my twin, my dad and I have skinned around Thanksgiving time for my grampa and uncles each year. Grampa also had beets, potatoes, alfalfa, corn and a dairy. This wonderful woman knew how to work and expected the same from all of us kids. I just thought you guys would love this pic.


----------



## JERRY

I'm sure you meant she was shooting at starlings. Magpies are a protected bird in Utah. :shock: 

Don't get your ma in trouble.


----------



## JERRY

We have a pact with New Mexico. They don't shoot our state bird and we don't shoot theirs. :O•-:


----------



## longbow

horsesma said:


> I'm sure you meant she was shooting at starlings. Magpies are a protected bird in Utah. :shock:
> 
> Don't get your ma in trouble.


I didn't think of that! Thanks Horsema. I'm going to have to disarm my mom.


----------



## Huge29

horsesma is close, but....
What he meant to write is that these magpies were destroying their crops and therefore they were justified in shooting them as they are federally protected, not just in Utah. I can see it from the pic that they are destroying or about to destroy all of their crops. I had the same issue with ravens, I have never seen such a smart animal. Every time I got the cross hairs on them, from about 150 yards away barely cracking the door open, looked straight at me and flew away.
I can't find the law, but I have looked it up before on a federal site.


----------



## Chaser

Its in the state code too. They fall under nuisance animals however, and may be destroyed if you can justify them as a nuisance animal.


----------



## troutwhisperer

That is a good one longbow, reminds me so much of my mother. She hated stray dogs coming on her property and leaving a souvenir. She would shoot bottle rockets at em at the age age of 74 and beyond. :lol:


----------



## longbow

Chaser said:


> Its in the state code too. They fall under nuisance animals however, and may be destroyed if you can justify them as a nuisance animal.


They make her mad! Does that count? Anyway, I talked to her and told her she bustin' the law.


----------



## Fishrmn

> R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds -- Nuisance Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:
> 
> (i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and
> 
> (ii) any person killing American Crows or Black-billed Magpies shall:
> 
> (A) allow any federal warden or conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where American Crows or Black-billed Magpies are killed; and
> 
> (B) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.
> 
> (b) A person may kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies by any means, excluding bait, explosives or poison, and only on or over the threatened area.
> 
> (c) American Crows and Black-billed Magpies killed pursuant to this section shall be collected immediately and must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses or must be buried or incinerated.


----------



## wyogoob

Fishrmn said:


> R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds -- Nuisance Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:
> 
> (i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and
> 
> (ii) any person killing American Crows or Black-billed Magpies shall:
> 
> (A) allow any federal warden or conservation officer unrestricted access over the premises where American Crows or Black-billed Magpies are killed; and
> 
> (B) furnish any information concerning the control operations to the division or federal official upon request.
> 
> (b) A person may kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies by any means, excluding bait, explosives or poison, and only on or over the threatened area.
> 
> (c) American Crows and Black-billed Magpies killed pursuant to this section shall be collected immediately and must be disposed of at a landfill that accepts wildlife carcasses or must be buried or incinerated.
Click to expand...

Thanks Fishrmn. We've done this before.

I'm disappointed that harvested crows have to be disposed of in a landfill. They aren't all that bad to eat...just wrap in bacon, blah, blah, blah....

Hey do I owe you a quarter?


----------



## Fishrmn

How 'bout a quarter for each post?  :idea:


----------



## Clarq

So it sounds like your mom just needs to put agricultural crops in the bird feeder and she should be just fine.


----------



## JERRY

Clarq said:


> So it sounds like your mom just needs to put agricultural crops in the bird feeder and she should be just fine.


Just put corn in the feeder. Sweet!


----------



## elkfromabove

She can shoot Eurasian Collared Doves if she wants. They're a nuisance bird, not protected, and they're tasty! And it'll keep her sharpshooting and having fun with her new toy!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

If they arrest a 74 year old lady for shooting magpies I will personally bail her out of jail.

I say let her have at em  

I hate those nest robbing, egg eating, annoying, (I could go on and on)...................


----------



## Cooky

I think that a 74 year old lady is entitled to declare anything a nuisance that she wants to, including busybodies that give her static about magpies. -()/-


----------

